# rinehart 100 in ky



## possum#1 (Mar 28, 2009)

My son is all excited about it.We will be there.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

May just have to make that short trip!!!! How much is it gonna cost?


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

I'll be there


----------



## HunterRidge (Oct 7, 2008)

The whole Lburg clan will be there! Watch out now! lol


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I've always said I would love it if they came to KY. Now that they are, I will HAVE to make it there. Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

OH SNAP! It falls on my anniversary this year, boy is she going to be mad!


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Green River said:


> OH SNAP! It falls on my anniversary this year, boy is she going to be mad!


Dave not only are Tanner and I going to do this but the next weekend I am going to the ASA in London on the 5th. The funny thing with the ASA is that it falls on my anniversary! Mine is already PISSED!!!!


----------



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

so its the weekend before the ASA


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

check out r100 on the web.they should have prices.don't quote me but i think it is 40.00 for 100 targets or 25.00 for 50 targets.you should be able to pay and register online at r100.com when all details are final.looking forward to seeing everyone there.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

martinarchery27 said:


> so its the weekend before the ASA


R100 is 5/29 and 5/30
ASA is 6/4, 6/5, and 6/6



nhudson said:


> check out r100 on the web.they should have prices.don't quote me but i think it is 40.00 for 100 targets or 25.00 for 50 targets.you should be able to pay and register online at r100.com when all details are final.looking forward to seeing everyone there.


U are correct on the pricing. I was also wondering if you had to register online or can u do it at the event? Also, here is the link to the R100 web site.

http://www.r100.org/Schedule/default.aspx?E=83


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Well, if it is the weekend b4 the ASA that kinda changes things. Ill probably be shooting ASA targets for practice.


----------



## EricO (Nov 24, 2004)

I've wanted to go to one of these in the worst way! Taking my son and brother with me. 


I'm just going to be doing it for fun. How do you know where all the vitals are on those freaky targets? Do they have a sign or something?


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

they all have scoring rings,would suggest a pair of binculars.


----------



## Flat Line (Oct 2, 2009)

IT will be a blast!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HunterRidge (Oct 7, 2008)

It will be fun for everyone along with raffles and drawings if they still do it this year...well worth the time and money for a fun weekend!


----------



## rkt (Jan 24, 2010)

do you have to pay and register online or can you do it the weekend of the shoot


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

you can pay at the shoot


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

possum#1 said:


> My son is all excited about it.We will be there.


so will me and a few of my buddys


----------



## brew5252 (Feb 3, 2008)

*camping*

Any of you local guys got any suggestions on a place to camp?


----------



## giantkillertate (Dec 6, 2007)

brew5252 said:


> Any of you local guys got any suggestions on a place to camp?


+1 or any hotels close


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

Camping : 
Elkorn Campground Frankfort,Ky 

Guist Creek lake ,Shelbyville,Ky

Cummins Ferry Campground, Salvia,Ky


Hotels
Best Western, Lawrenceburg,Ky

Hamptom Inn Frankfort,Ky.


I'll try to help Noel comprise a complete list of Camping and hotel sites and numbers.


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

bardstown is within 30 minutes of the shoot also


----------



## hoytbowhuntr502 (Sep 22, 2009)

Taylorsville Lake state park is a pretty nice campground...close too!


----------



## brew5252 (Feb 3, 2008)

hoytbowhuntr502 said:


> Taylorsville Lake state park is a pretty nice campground...close too!



Thanks for the help. Look forward to comming. Just need to make sure there is somewhere to put the camper. It's just not camping without the fridge,a/c and tv! lol


----------



## 4-him (Jan 19, 2009)

My boys and I are planning on going to the shoot in PA in June I have a few questions for those that have been to a Rinehart 100

I shoot in the hunter class in SC with less than 12" stab but my pin is movable so unless I change sights I will need to shoot in the open class right?

Is it marked yardage or unknown?

I see that they say no yardages over 45 I assume that the open class shoot from a farther stake than the hunter class?

Thanks for your input


----------



## brew5252 (Feb 3, 2008)

4-him said:


> My boys and I are planning on going to the shoot in PA in June I have a few questions for those that have been to a Rinehart 100
> 
> I shoot in the hunter class in SC with less than 12" stab but my pin is movable so unless I change sights I will need to shoot in the open class right?
> 
> ...


We went to the one they had in Wabash, IN and there was only one stake, and the yardage was longer than 45 on a few. The yardage was also unknown, not marked.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

I have been spreading the word about this shoot too ... gonna be fun!

See you there!
Mike


----------



## Buckdt (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey that's awesome! I'm gonna see if I can round up a few others & head that way!


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

*spread the word*

thanks guys for getting the info out there.spent a few hours enjoying sundays weather cutting some new shooting lanes for the R100.looking forward to meeting some new friends at the shoot.


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

*rinehart 100 info*

emailed hotel and driving directions to mike on monday,should be on the r100 web site soon


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## woolyhtr (May 1, 2009)

would der b @ny $ or prize ???:beer::beer:


----------



## EricO (Nov 24, 2004)

Just used my business travel reward points to book the hotel.:guitarist:


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

*money or prizes?*

no money.they do draw for door prizes each day after the shoot.r100 says about 3000 dollars worth will be given out.i think they also give pins to shooters scoring a 1000 or above for both courses.in the past, shoots door prizes have included bows,arrows,releases,targets,broadheads,etc:


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## outdoorsnow (Apr 25, 2006)

My son and I will be there !!!


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

new lanes are cut,just waiting for may 29,30


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

getting closer to shoot time!!!


----------



## Big Ben 75 (Apr 14, 2009)

I can't wait!!!!!!!


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

me either i hear the orange xf7 growling! lol


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

8 more weeks:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

on the r100 website,the camping info for l-burg ky was left off.cummins ferry campground is within 15 minutes ,taylorsville lake state park is about35 minutes away,beaver lake has a few primitive sites 15 minutes away,elkhorn campground in frankfort is 45 minutes away,might also try the ky horse park 30 minutes from shoot


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## boneheadoutdoor (Jul 16, 2007)

Got our hotel set!! I was looking at the past scores and was wondering how do they score at an R100? And do you tell them your going for the 1000 pin or do you get one if you reach it?


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

they hand them out on sunday


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

getting closer guys and gals


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

7 more weeks.6000.00 in door prizes this year as posted on r100.com,make your plans now it will be here before you know it


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

5 more weeks


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

it's getting closer.hope to see everyone there.come on out and shoot some foam:mg:


----------



## Wes_C7 (Feb 24, 2010)

Ill be there!


----------



## tayloredxj (Mar 28, 2010)

Ill be there. Always wanted to shoot at one of these.


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

4 more weeks:shade:


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

WOW!!! what a fun shoot, just got home from this weekends R100 shoot in Wetumpka AL. Also shot the Steel Deer challenge long shoot, made it to the final three shooters, then, yep you guessed it------shattered arrow


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

not that far from alabama to ky


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

3 more weeks.:shade:


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

can't hardly wait .. you did order a sunny weekend with no wind - right?


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Shot the r100 in wetumpka also I think the girlfriend would rather do this than the ASA so my question is does anyone have a mapquest addy for this?


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

come up 1-65 north,east on bluegrass parkway at elizabethtown,ky-exit 59 on to highway 127 north and you are there


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

So it is pretty much labeled on 127? and is the best western the best place to stay?


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

best western is only place in l-burg.frankfort is 15 miles away.bardstown is 30 minutes away.lexington is 30 minutes away.harrodsburg is 20 minutes away.hope this helps


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

hey docmort,i shoot a hoyt also and i too am a fan of peta.hope to see you and your lady in ky


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

NHudson, is the shoot going to be labeled on 127? we are looking at coming in friday night late as it is about 5 hours for us. and is it going to be south or north of the best western? Thank you


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

The shoot is back to the south of the Best Western ... it is right next to the intersection of 127 and the BG parkway(on the northeast side of the intersection).


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I am thinking there might be 3 of us there not sure though... depends on the little woman.

So it will be labeled then is my question I have a good sense of direction just no idea of the area is all.


----------



## possum#1 (Mar 28, 2009)

Doc they usually have signs out.But when you exit off of the Bluegrass Parkway you turn back across the parkway you will see a gas station on the right.As soon as you pass the gas station you will turn on a road right next to it.Follow it to the end and turn left on a gravel road and follow it to the club house.I do not come this way but if I am wrong Noel can help out on my directions.Hope to see you all there.


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

on the north side of the bg parkway you turn on old joe road beside the bp station,there is a park and ride lot there also and a shell station across the road .we will have signs out also.if you have any more questions when you get close call me at 502-604 1156.thanks for your help possum


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks guys, hope to see you there as long as Army life works out we should be there friday night.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Ours in Tampa is next weekend....


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

3 more weeks guys and girls


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

I will be there but can only make it on Sunday!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

Back to the top

Gonna be a great time!!


----------



## shooter613 (Feb 22, 2010)

We are going to make the drive up from Georgia for this one. My wife is going to shoot the Women's hunter class, does anyone know the max yardage for her class?


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

from the conversations we have had with mike from rinehart there will be i stake that all will shoot from.you will register in your class,yardage will be 35 +/- yards max


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

We shot the Wetumpka one and everyone shot from the same stake max target was an elk at like 45 yards rest were under 35


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

thanks for your info,see you there:star:


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

2 more weeks


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

spent 9 hours trimming trees along the driveway so we can get the r100 semi to the shoot,looking forward to the shoot.will have a lot of good food and good times.see there:shade:


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

1 more weekend and the R100 will be in Ky:shade:


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

I put a posting in the newly re-opened Sportsman's Warehouse in Lexington yesterday - hope it draws a few more folks.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

oldschoolcj5 said:


> I put a posting in the newly re-opened Sportsman's Warehouse in Lexington yesterday - hope it draws a few more folks.


Did they reopen it as a Sportsman's Warehouse or did another company buy it out? I will be at the shoot on Sunday, gotta make the money on Saturday!! LOL


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

wsbark01 said:


> Did they reopen it as a Sportsman's Warehouse or did another company buy it out? I will be at the shoot on Sunday, gotta make the money on Saturday!! LOL


It is Sportsman's Warehouse ... same company, same store - they did change the layout just a little bit (optics and knives is a little smaller).


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

thanks oldschool


----------



## rkt (Jan 24, 2010)

room booked and sitt'n on go


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

nhudson said:


> thanks oldschool


glad to do it ... can't wait for next weekend.

Back to the top


----------



## HunterRidge (Oct 7, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

the wait is over!!!!the R100 is her,will start setup on wed.this will be the closest i'll ever get to putting an arrow into an african animal unless i win the lottery.going to be a busy week,but will be well worth it.anyone that would like to help with the setup is welcome,willbe ther 9-5 each day setting up.see you there


----------



## bttrox2 (Jan 10, 2010)

Can't wait!!! Been looking forward to this for awhile now!!!


----------



## Wes_C7 (Feb 24, 2010)

how is the scoring on the targets? 11 10 8 5 (IBO)??


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

12-10-8-5 for a perfect score of 600


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

what does it cost to shoot?


----------



## boneheadoutdoor (Jul 16, 2007)

you can got to R100.com to double check but I believe its $40.00 for both days and maybe $25.00 for one day? We got our hotel and headed down friday night!


----------



## boneheadoutdoor (Jul 16, 2007)

just double checked yeah those are the prices, they also include the entry to the milk jug shoot and the steel deer competition as well. Looks like a blast!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

setup starts tomorrow ... 4 days till we shoot!!


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

Here we go!


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

unloading


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

have a good course set,should be fun and challenging for everyone.will have a red stake for the 14-17 yr old class and the traditional 25 yd max and the open and hunter class will be 35-40 yd max with the 40 being on the large targets.weather is supposed to be good.see ya there


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

guys the work has been hard but the times we have had after all the work has been priceless.grilled steaks and potatoes,mushrroms tonight,played cornhole and cards.tomorrow night will be a cookout with boston butts and elk steaks.going to be a great week with friends and family that makes all the hard work worthwhile looking forward to meeting new and interesting people and maybe new new friends this weekend


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

THANKS for all the hard work!! I told Bemis I really wanted to help, but my schedule just won't let it happen this week. BUT - I will be there Saturday and Sunday!!!

THANKS again for making this a great event!!!


----------



## Truth2 Archer (Mar 30, 2009)

*gps?*

Does anyone know the gps Coordinates to get to the shoot? thanks


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't but if you will PM me a phone number I'll make sure you get here!


----------



## Flat Line (Oct 2, 2009)

Come on out to shoot a amazing bunch of targets,try your luck at the apple:shade: and have a fun weekend!!


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

put in old joe road in lawrenceburg and it will get you here,watch for the signs,if you have any problems call me at 502-604 1156


----------



## hoyt316 (Mar 7, 2006)

*r100*

heres you a bump up to the top


----------



## KY-Z7 (Dec 21, 2009)

*campbellsville group headed to the R100*

My son, a buddy, and I are headed up in the morning. Can't wait to see the setup. See you soon.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Be there Sunday with my son!


----------



## nhudson (Aug 4, 2008)

setup the steel challenge course,going to be a ***** but fun.8 targets,2 arrows and a lot of steel between you and the target.come on out:mg:be ready to shoot from all angles and postures


----------



## Wes_C7 (Feb 24, 2010)

Just got in Lawrenceburg...cant wait for the morning!


----------



## Diesel325 (Feb 26, 2008)

Me and the Morgan county gang are settin between targets 25 an 26 on the safari side it's real hot but having a good time hope e eryone else is...


----------



## KY-Z7 (Dec 21, 2009)

*great job on day #1*

Just wanted to post a quick note of praise for the ACSC and the R100 for a great job on Day #1.

Shot the African side today - it was great.

The course was set up well. The staff did a great job of bringing around cold drinks, etc. 

50 targets is a lot in one stretch. The only thing that I might do different is to sell some hamburgers and hotdogs somewhere around target 25.

Shot a 505 today. Not great, but respectable enough. Be there again in the morning to shoot the American side. Just need a 495 to break par.


----------



## Wes_C7 (Feb 24, 2010)

Shot a 526 on the north american course today in open class


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

I loved this deer!


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Shot it yesterday, and it was a great shoot! It was nice that it was just off the major interstate, quick to get to, easy to find from WV. We shot the African side and much to my surprise, the biggest animals gave me the most trouble. The range did not involve a super long wait on groups, the only problem I could see was with people having a tendency to mill around and sometimes approach the mowed paths between shooter stakes and target. Oh and the weather, my goodness it was hotter than the 4th of July, but they came around selling plenty of water and Gatorade. I came with 8 arrows and left with 4 (VX22HVs at 100 yrd apple-ground ate 2 and 2 on steel challenge). My buddies ( WVbowhunter77 and Gibbersonator) and I had a great time!


----------

